# sight mounts on wood recurve



## barrelhouse (Apr 17, 2007)

I have a Chek-Mate King's Pawn one-piece wood recurve and would like to mount a target sight on it .... we have very few archery shops around here and I've been told to just screw the sight into the wood riser
Is this the recommended method ? or should I be installing sight mount bushings ? and if so, where can I find sight mount bushings and is there any trick to installing them ?


----------



## spqr (Mar 27, 2007)

*sights*

why target sights. If you mount one you wont be able to cant the bow 
when shooting. Sigths will cant and be off target. You will have to hold the bow straight up & down, macking bow harder to draw and aim.
spqr


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

A fellow on realtree.com put sights on his Checkmate.He used inserts and said it wasn't that hard(I couldn't drill into one of my bows,personally).I'll try to find out some info for you on where he got them


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Barrel -

I've seen it done successfully both ways. The bushing are preferred, but a lot depends on how good you are with a drill. You might want to contact Chad (LBR) as he deals with Chekmate, they might have a suggestion.

Working with a sight is a great idea, it'll teach you more in an hour (that you may or may not like) that you'll learn by guessing for months or in some cases years! 

Viper1 out.


----------



## longerbow66 (Feb 1, 2006)

Why? Put sites on a trad. bow? Just wanta know why people do this? I know this is a stupid question to some but I find it a beutaful sport with out them! Just me!


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

longer -



> Why? Put sites on a trad. bow?


Possibly because he wants to become a better shoot?

Let's not turn this into another "Trad is supposed to be" thread. The guy asked a question and deserves an answer.

barrel -

BTW - if you're leery about drilling into the bow, just get an old style tape on sight. They work quite well and can removed without a trace when and if you decide you don't want one on that bow.

Viper1 out.


----------



## K31Scout (Sep 17, 2003)

I just double sided taped an old Toxonics sight bar on the rear of my riser. It's old junk from the compound days and finally came in handy! I have a nice apeture sight ring on it and it's still trad and I like it and that's all that matters. lol


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

Having sights will at least take that variable out of the equation.Look at all the old Bear's,Pearson's,etc--alot of those old bows were drilled for sights.Nothing wrong or "un-traditional" about a sighted recurve(or having a rest,either)


----------



## tpoof (Dec 18, 2005)

Just tape some stick pins on your riser and check to see if sights is what you want. then drill away...
I have inserts on my Hatfield,,,never used em.


----------



## barrelhouse (Apr 17, 2007)

*what I'm looking for : re - sight mount*

I should've been clearer on what it is I'm looking to find out; I'm already sold on a target sight for my recurve, I'd just like to know:

1. Should I just drill the riser and screw the sight mount onto the wood?

2. Or install sight mount inserts... and if so, where can I find these bushings? I've been all over several archery sights and haven't found the inserts for sale... is 10/24 the standard size in sight mount inserts ?


----------



## SCS (Jun 27, 2005)

3-Rivers sells the inserts you're looking for.
Steve


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

barrel -

You can do either, drill and use wood screws or drill and epoxy in bushings. Yes the standard sight mount screws/bushings are 10x24 thread.

If 3Rivers doesn't have them they can probably tell you where to find them. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## hockeyref (Jun 2, 2006)

*inserts*

Kustom King has them also.....
http://ns1.bowsite.org/acb/showdetl.cfm?&DID=6&Product_ID=328&CATID=10


----------



## barrelhouse (Apr 17, 2007)

*got the inserts !*

Thanks for the guidance everyone !

I contacted Chad at recurves.com and he referred me to 3rivers to order the inserts (thanks anyway SCS, Viper1, Hockeyref) ... he also gave me a few helpful tips (like having a screw in the insert when installing to avoid having glue come up into the threads... and using a drill press to ensure a straight hole and controlled depth)

Incredible that I couldn't find anything remotely reminiscent of a brass insert nut here in Ottawa, Canada - the nation's freakin' capitol !!! 

It also irks me that Google couldn't get me to a website that sold these things!


----------

